# My Idea for the BBC's British Animated Cartoon TV Series "Brummington the Chipmunk"



## ChespinBeefeaterForums2 (Oct 18, 2016)

I've Pitched an Idea for an Kids-friendly Children-oriented British Animated Cartoon TV Series "Brummington the Chipmunk" produced in UK by Martin Gates Productions (MGP) Ltd for BBC Worldwide in association with the BBC, with Richard Pearce to voice Brummington the Chipmunk and Sophie Aldred to voice Penny the Butterfly

to be a rival to "Thomas & Friends"


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 18, 2016)

By "pitch" do you mean you actually got facetime with Tim Davie or something?
-Or by "pitch" do you mean you just wound up and threw a binder full of sketches at their front door?

Neither would've been very effective. :V


----------



## ChespinBeefeaterForums2 (Oct 18, 2016)

"Pitches" are Ideas


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 18, 2016)

Ain't no shit gonna rival my Thomas the Tank Engine


----------



## ChespinBeefeaterForums2 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, I've send a Letter to the BBC


----------



## ChespinBeefeaterForums2 (Oct 18, 2016)

and the email to Martin Gates


----------

